# Color management problem due to new installation?



## Tom75 (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi everybody,

I had recently some problems and had to re install photoshop. Now I have the problem that I am not able select Prophoto RGB anymore and I would like to have that to have a consistent color space between LR and PS.

What do I have to do to to be able to select Prophoto RGB?

Thnaks a lot for your help.

Regards,
Tom


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Nov 17, 2012)

Tom,

Is this what you want?




Hal


----------



## Tom75 (Nov 17, 2012)

No, in Photoshop under Edit and color settings I want to select Prophoto RGB but for some reason I'm not able to select that because it is not there. I can select Adobe RGB 1998 and sRGB etc but not Prophoto RGB and I know I had it before.

So somehow I need to get Prophoto RGB into the color settings.

Thanks and regards,
tom


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Nov 17, 2012)

Tom,

Ah...perhaps you need this then?



That's PS CS 5.1, but I suspect it'll work for your version, whatever it is.

Hal


----------



## Tom75 (Nov 17, 2012)

Thats exactly what I want Hal but for some reason there is no ProPhoto RGB to select. Therefore I need to find out how to get it in there.

Do you have any idea how this is possible? I have PS CS6.

Regards,
tom


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 17, 2012)

I'd try reinstalling PS Tom.  That profile should be installed with CS6, if nothing else.


----------



## Tom75 (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi Victoria,

have now reinstalled photoshop again and it still doesn't work.

Any other ideas? Is there for example an official site where it is possible to download color spaces etc?

Regards,
Tom


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 18, 2012)

Tom, what exactly appears in the list when you click on the down-arrow in the RGB box, could we see a screenshot like so:


----------



## Tom75 (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks for the screenshot and  feedback Jim, I solved it now.

It was really strange because ProPhoto RGB was there it seems but I wasnt able to see it in the list because my list showed only the top 4 entries of the recommended folder 
(x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Color\Profiles\Recommended

when I switched to more options, I was able so see the full list where it was.

Thanks again for you help.

Regards,
tom


----------

